# Ruger LCP 380ACP Opinion



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,

Our local Bass Pro has the above pistol on sale on black Friday for 179. Regular price is 229. 

It seems like a good deal for a pistol one could easily carry in their pocket. And for 179 would not break the bank even though I was looking at a revolver as my next buy.

Any opinions on this pistol? Too good to pass up?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have owned two of them. Easy pocket carry. My only complaint is the frame is so small it’s hard for me to keep a solid grip on it when shooting at the range. It seems to kind of work up and out of my grip after firing a full mag. You can only get two fingers on it, which is probably part of the issue.
I regularly pocket carry a S&W Bodyguard which is a far better configuration for a more secure grip, IMO. The Ruger is a great gun, just a little too small for my liking. You might want to try one at a local range before buying. It also has a very long trigger pull, but so does the Bodyguard. You just have to get used to it. I don’t think the LCP has a safety but it’s not necessary with the long trigger pull.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I bought an LCP with the laser and liked it so much I bought another one without. The gun is small. But after adding a Hogue overgrip it made all the difference. 
I highly recommend the LCP. I have not tried a body guard and Smith makes a good gun. But the Ruger is a great gun.
The trigger does have a long, stiff pull, but that is not a problem. If you are using it during an attack, the last thing you will worry about is the trigger pull. But it is a smooth pull and very adequate.
If you need to take it down, there is a small pin you have to remove, and using the rim on a cartridge works perfectly. 
Many times I forget the gun is in my front pocket.
You will not regret purchasing it!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the input. Looks like another pistol for me. I just hope they have them in stock.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just noticed a Brownells banner ad on this site that has the Bodyguard for $199 after mail in rebate. That’s a great price. You might want to check that out before you buy. Go to Brownells.com and you can find the listing. Either gun is a great choice. I just prefer the Bodyguard but the Ruger is also great.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The LCP is a bargain at that price. They were so popular when they first came out that they stayed in the $300 range for a couple of years. I bought one at that price and carried it occasionally, when I could not conceal anything larger. Since then, I have become less concerned about 'printing,' so I now carry a 9mm Shield, instead.

I consider the .380 to be a bit under-powered, unless a near perfect shot can be made, and a pistol of the size of an LCP is not conducive to making accurate shots. A laser helps somewhat, if you are willing to trust it to work in a pinch, which I am not really willing to do. I have a CT laser on mine, but I assume it will not work if I ever really need it, even though it has always been 100% reliable. 

Bottom line: I almost never carry the LCP. It has it's niche, but I try to avoid finding myself within that particular niche, and usually succeed. It's a decent pistol, but you can do much better with one of the 'new' 9mm subcompacts, and just not worrying so much about 'printing.'


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, I went down to Bass Pro today to pick up some American Eagle 9mm on sale for 18$/100 and while there I asked to hold/handle the LCP. So I have to say that is one small pistol!. Actually fit in the palm of my hand. The pistol had a trigger lock so I couldnt actually hold it in a shooting position but the grip is so short only my middle finger fully fit. My third finger actually fell 1/2 below the bottom. The mag was out so maybe that will add a 1/2 inch or so. 
The girl said they had at least 30 in stock, so it looks like I will be getting the pistol Friday morning. 
I know that there may be other similar pistols that pack more punch but for the price this will fit the bill for now.
Not sure when I will get to test shoot it as snow is in the forecast and the range may be closed. Will have to walk in I guess.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

yellowtr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our local Bass Pro has the above pistol on sale on black Friday for 179. Regular price is 229.
> 
> ...


I own two of the first generation ones, have two due to the fact I carry those more than any other handgun I have, and plenty of spare magazines....I always carry at least one spare. I have never had any issues with either of them, only put about a hundred rounds a year through them, but I can easily hit what I aim at, up to ten yards or so.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Bass pro is 1.5 hour away . They had some good deals but figured they'd been long done by the time I got there.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I've tried the original LCP and it is OK. Really stiff trigger and no last round hold back. I just bought the LCP II. Nice trigger with a trigger safety and a last round holdback. $239.00 at Second Amendment sports in Morgantown WV.

pocket carry by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Loknload (Oct 3, 2014)

Have the original and love it,,,,never leave home without it!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

It's a reliable gun with most ammunition. I had mine hang up on Hornady's with the first round from the magazine, not in shooting. Very small indeed, and if you can place your shot's at 30 feet, your a better man than I. Of course this gun is intended for up close and personal. I would never carry this gun as a primary, but that's just a personal thing. One thing I found about the gun is both a plus and a minus, You can forget your carrying it. I have a shirt designed for carrying a small pistol and wore it one evening to a play. Forgot all about it until my shirt hit the floor with a CLUNK,


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a LCP, LCP Custom, LCP II, and now a LC-380. The standard LCP is good for it's purpose, but it is pretty minimal on sights, has significant recoil, fair to poor trigger. The Custom had three changes a Stainless Steel guide rod, a wider smooth faced skeleton smoother trigger, and Real sights with a tritium insert on the front blade. The LCP II has a great trigger, usable sights, and a very small reduction in felt recoil. All three are relatively small.

The LC-380 has not been fired yet (Just got it day before yesterday) It is the same frame as the LC9, LC9s, and EC9s. All can us the same holsters, but 9 MM magazines will not function properly in a LC-380. All are larger than the LCP's, but can still easily fit in the front jeans pocket. The LC-380 had features that some value higher than I do. It had a opening just forward of the extractor that allows you to see brass in a loaded chamber. Additionally you have a loaded chamber indicator that raised a red bar when the chamber is loaded, you can see this from either side, and in the dark you can tactile feel for it to be reassured that it is ready. It has a small manual safety, I do not like them , but others seem to be enamored by them, it is easy to turn off with a intentional flicker of your thumb. It has very usable three dot sights, The trigger itself is smooth and moderate weight (Mine is right at 6.0 pounds) the pull is very long, this is considered a safety feature by some. It is easier to rack than most 380's In spite of it's many safety 'features' I like the gun. I expect it to be more pleasant to shoot than it's small sibling LCR's or even it's twin sized siblings like the LC9 or LC9s (I have both) I will shoot it soon to be sure.

I paid $199 for the LC-380, I have a collection of pocket 380's and have wanted one of these slightly larger guns. I realize I could have gotten the 9 MM EC9s with it's much better trigger for $30 to $50 more, and it has the same manual safety, okay sights, but it is harder to rack and will have greater recoil. I wanted the 380 version.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I did shoot 21 rounds thru the LC-380 and 21 rounds thru a Taurus Spectrum too, not enough to actually recommend a gun of any flavor. Both were a lot softer recoiling than a LCP, both were reasonably accurate. I had used 14 rounds of PMC hardball each and 7 rounds of Underwood XTP's +P. I need to shoot a greater variety, but I have other priorities first. I have seen the Taurus for 149 after rebate, now with my limited experience with one, it might seem a viable option, I can't say positively, it is bigger than a LCP.


For those that like a external safety (I Don't) the LC-380 is a decent option, the trigger pull on mine seemed lighter than the old LC-9, the LC-380 seemed light and smooth, but really long. I can easily pocket this gun in a holster and it sure is easier to operate (I can leave the safety OFF). I'll post more when I shoot them both more.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a Gen1 LCP. It is minimal in size and sights and it kicks like a mule but it is accurate and reliable. At 10 yards shooting Federal Hydra-shock I can cover the group with the palm of my hand. I haven't tried the HST's yet as I still have a nearly full box of Hydra-shocks left. She is a keeper and will go anywhere with me where a larger gun is not concealable.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Indigowolf, where did you get that trigger?


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Indigowolf, where did you get that trigger?


That is a RTK Sweet Pea Trigger. It has the ability to adjust the take up and over travel on the LCP. It doesn't have any effect on the pull weight though. This is the trigger Ruger copied in their "Custom" model LCP. There is a slight difference in Gen1 and Gen2 LCP's and they have a trigger for each.
http://www.rtkstrategic.com/
They also make triggers for many other pistols.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Indigowolf said:


> That is a RTK Sweet Pea Trigger. It has the ability to adjust the take up and over travel on the LCP. It doesn't have any effect on the pull weight though. This is the trigger Ruger copied in their "Custom" model LCP. There is a slight difference in Gen1 and Gen2 LCP's and they have a trigger for each.
> http://www.rtkstrategic.com/
> They also make triggers for many other pistols.


Thankyou! Did you install it, or did you have to have it gunsmithed?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Indigowolf said:


> That is a RTK Sweet Pea Trigger. It has the ability to adjust the take up and over travel on the LCP. It doesn't have any effect on the pull weight though. This is the trigger Ruger copied in their "Custom" model LCP. There is a slight difference in Gen1 and Gen2 LCP's and they have a trigger for each.
> http://www.rtkstrategic.com/
> They also make triggers for many other pistols.


Wow! That is the most comprehensive set of instructions I have seen, for a somewhat tedious installation - very well done. I'm sure I could do it, but maybe not on the first try. If I were still interested in carrying my LCP, I would probably shell out for the trigger kit and installation tools.

It's nice to see a competent gunsmith who doesn't guard his techniques as though they were the crown jewels.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Thankyou! Did you install it, or did you have to have it gunsmithed?


I installed it myself ... with the help of the RTK instructions. It really isn't that bad to do if you have a little bit of mechanical ability and a few simple tools.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Indigowolf said:


> That is a RTK Sweet Pea Trigger. It has the ability to adjust the take up and over travel on the LCP. It doesn't have any effect on the pull weight though. This is the trigger Ruger copied in their "Custom" model LCP. There is a slight difference in Gen1 and Gen2 LCP's and they have a trigger for each.
> http://www.rtkstrategic.com/
> They also make triggers for many other pistols.


The Custom and probably the RTK is flatter, smoother and just slightly wider. Makes a real difference in feel to me anyway.
You can get lighter springs from Fort Wayne Tactical and it is a little involved but you can do it. The Facebook page is all screwball compared to their old website as you have to scroll thru every thing. They do have spring kits for Gen one and Gen 2 and LC9.
Hard to beat a LCP of any flavor for what it does


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Indigowolf said:


> I installed it myself ... with the help of the RTK instructions. It really isn't that bad to do if you have a little bit of mechanical ability and a few simple tools.


Going to most certainly check that out!


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

yellowtr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our local Bass Pro has the above pistol on sale on black Friday for 179. Regular price is 229.
> 
> ...


"yellowtr",

Just tossed out my plastic and got the last one on the shelf at my local Turner's Outdoorsman. The price I paid was substantially more that what you quoted but then again I live in California! Now I need to get some good 380acp ammo. Good luck with yours and cross your fingers with mine when I get past 10 days.

Clerk


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I recently bought some new LAX Brand 380 ammo 100 grain, it has a round nose nipped off flat, FMJ. I have not yet shot it. I got it from LAX Ammo. I have bought ammo thru them before, but I had not till now tried their brand. 

LCP's seem to take most ammo, but it is always best to try them.

I do not know California's recent new rules, so this next option might not be available to you. I have in my twelve different 380's always fed, fired, extracted, and ejected Underwood or Hornady ammunition using the Hornady XTP bullet. The XTP is a conical shaped JHP, is considered a leading JHP 380 projectile, usually 90 grain. I have the P and +P Underwood for carry in any carry 380.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Pandaz3,

I don't know anything about LAX's reloaded ammo but the only way is to just shoot it and see what happens. I admit I've read poor reports about Ammo Bros. reloaded ammo is weak and in some cases barely has enough juice to push the slide back.

When I get a chance I'd like to try some and get it pushed through my Kahr P380 past the breaking period.

Clerk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"LAX reloaded ammunition"?

I guess that, once it's been fired, it's, um, ex-LAX.
Right?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "LAX reloaded ammunition"?
> 
> I guess that, once it's been fired, it's, um, ex-LAX.
> Right?


 That's a really crappy thing to say.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Mine is not ex-lax yet, it is still new, but I'll watch where I walk.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I pick up mine in about a week. Wish me luck

Clerk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK: Good luck.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Can't wait! Just bought a Pachmayer grip sleeve for it.

Clerk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Add on devices for an LCP seems odd to me. Last ditch, up close and personal and you want to help accurize it? At what 10 to 20 feet? Taking way too much time and getting a good sight picture with those tiny sights I can hit the kill zone at 30 feet. If I need to use my LCP II I'm going to in a big hurry and yanking the trigger while praying.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

The only thing you need to add to an LCP is a Hogue(or other) overgrip sleeve and some Hornady Critical Defense rounds. It is a last line of defense, up close and personal protector.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Clerk said:


> Can't wait! Just bought a Pachmayer grip sleeve for it.
> 
> Clerk


A section cut from a ruined bicycle-tire tube works just as well, and is free from most bike shops.
That's what we have on our Kel-Tec P-3AT.

It never hurts to be an accurate shooter, particularly when defending yourself with a mere .380, but you can't accomplish that by using gadgets.
The one and only thing that really works is careful dry-fire practice, preferably for about 10 minutes every day, followed by an hour of weekend live-fire practice every week.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Clerk said:


> Pandaz3,
> 
> I don't know anything about LAX's reloaded ammo but the only way is to just shoot it and see what happens. I admit I've read poor reports about Ammo Bros. reloaded ammo is weak and in some cases barely has enough juice to push the slide back.
> 
> ...


I really am not too concerned with the reports of poor performance, might be, might be not. The reports I received or read were with 45 ACP 230 grain hardball. My 165 grain JHP 40 S&W is a different story as is the 102 grain JHP 380.

I do have a similar CW-380 (to your P-380) and when the rain stops later this week, I'll try that ammo in my CW-380 (Which has been picky with ammo in the Past) my Spectrum, LC-380, LCP Custom, LCP II, and Browning BDA. Six different guns. That should be a good test of the 380 ammo, and of my hand.

I'll try the 40 if I survive the 380's.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Pandaz3 said:


> I really am not too concerned with the reports of poor performance, might be, might be not. The reports I received or read were with 45 ACP 230 grain hardball. My 165 grain JHP 40 S&W is a different story as is the 102 grain JHP 380.
> 
> I do have a similar CW-380 (to your P-380) and when the rain stops later this week, I'll try that ammo in my CW-380 (Which has been picky with ammo in the Past) my Spectrum, LC-380, LCP Custom, LCP II, and Browning BDA. Six different guns. That should be a good test of the 380 ammo, and of my hand.
> 
> I'll try the 40 if I survive the 380's.


Pandza3,

Good luck when you shoot your CW380. Last week I had another chance to shoot my P380 and the results were very positive. I intend to put another 100 or so rounds through mine and I'm exepcting even more better results as by that time I'll have about 300 rounds down the pipe!

This weekend I pick up my Ruger LC380 and can't wait to get some rounds down range with that.

Clerk


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

You will like your LC-380. Mine is a easy but long trigger pull. It has smaller dots on the sights, but they are full three dot sights that work. I am not a external safety or magazine safety guy, but I found my LC-380 to be easy racking and it has moderate recoil. This is a good training gun to move up from rimfire to centerfire


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pandaz3 said:


> I recently bought some new LAX Brand 380 ammo 100 grain, it has a round nose nipped off flat, FMJ. I have not yet shot it. I got it from LAX Ammo. I have bought ammo thru them before, but I had not till now tried their brand.
> 
> LCP's seem to take most ammo, but it is always best to try them.
> 
> I do not know California's recent new rules, so this next option might not be available to you. I have in my twelve different 380's always fed, fired, extracted, and ejected Underwood or Hornady ammunition using the Hornady XTP bullet. The XTP is a conical shaped JHP, is considered a leading JHP 380 projectile, usually 90 grain. I have the P and +P Underwood for carry in any carry 380.


The SIG Elite is a 100 grain bullet like that. My .380's shoot them just fine.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Pandaz3 said:


> You will like your LC-380. Mine is a easy but long trigger pull. It has smaller dots on the sights, but they are full three dot sights that work. I am not a external safety or magazine safety guy, but I found my LC-380 to be easy racking and it has moderate recoil. This is a good training gun to move up from rimfire to centerfire





Pandaz3 said:


> You will like your LC-380. Mine is a easy but long trigger pull. It has smaller dots on the sights, but they are full three dot sights that work. I am not a external safety or magazine safety guy, but I found my LC-380 to be easy racking and it has moderate recoil. This is a good training gun to move up from rimfire to centerfire


Panza3,

Just picked mine up yesterday and next week I'll clean and get some round down range with it. Now all I need is some extra magazines.

Clerk


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Clerk said:


> Panza3,
> 
> Just picked mine up yesterday and next week I'll clean and get some round down range with it. Now all I need is some extra magazines.
> 
> Clerk


 I did buy two more magazines, a shame on Ruger to only include one with the gun. For those who don't own a LC-380, the magazines have a spacer welded into a LC9 magazine, so you can't 'just use a LC9 magazine'.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Pandaz3,

I just found a place that had some so while I had the chance I bought 5 of them. With any hope I should get them sometime next week. problen solved BUT they were expensive for the caliber.

Clerk


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Clerk said:


> Pandaz3,
> 
> I just found a place that had some so while I had the chance I bought 5 of them. With any hope I should get them sometime next week. problen solved BUT they were expensive for the caliber.
> 
> Clerk


 That will certainly make range sessions easier, and the LC-380 is easy enough on recoil that you can use a extended session.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Pandaz3 said:


> That will certainly make range sessions easier, and the LC-380 is easy enough on recoil that you can use a extended session.


Pandaz3,

I got my magazines just in the neck of time! I had a good secession at the range yesterday with good results. The LC 380 is very soft to shoot compared to my P 380. Even that pistol continues to make great improvements in reliability. In the ammo area I highly recommend CCI "aluminum" cased. Good amo if you can find them.

Clerk


----------

